# Do you make your own pre workout?



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 11, 2013)

I use to drop 60 to 70 dollars on Gnc pre workout for the longest time and got fed up with spending so much money. Started researching what actually makes a pre workout  and now I just make my own. I basically bought all the ingredients in a typical off the shelf preworkout or the main ones (beta alanine, l argenine, caffeine creatine) but each with around 100-150 servings for around 45 dollars compared to 30 servings for 65-70 dollars. 500mg of beta alanine because I usually do a 1:2 ratio of BA to argenine ( I like the tingly feeling). Usually it looks like 5g creatine, 4 g l argenine 2 g beta alanine, 400 mg of caffeine oh and some gatorade for flavor. I have never had a better pre workout. Extremely cost effective too.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good ol' ECA stack plus some synephrine and yohimbine.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dont forget the cialis. Crazy vascularity!


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Dont forget the cialis. Crazy vascularity!



Drag curls with a rager would be .... interesting


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

Screw GNC.general notsocheap center
They gotta sell marky mark brotein and pay for his mug on an ad
Buy bulk ,flavor with any mios or off brand water flavor enhancer and use green tea instead a water..add bulk dmma for lift off.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2013)

JewJitsu012 said:


> Drag curls with a rager would be .... interesting



Well at least you wouldn't need a squat rack!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Magnus you know where you can get liquid cialis?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 12, 2013)

I do a combo of my own plus a pre-made formula.  I use ndure from true nutrition to get caffeine, beta alanine, creatine, green tea extract and citrulline malate and then I add an additional 10g of glutamine AKG, 5g creatine, 3g taurine, 10g leucine 4:1:1, 10g EAAs, take 7.5mg yohimbine hcl and chew a tums for calcium. 

I used to do ephedrine as well but I decided to cut back on that for a little while.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 12, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Hey Magnus you know where you can get liquid cialis?



Yuuuuuuup!

Pm sent bro!


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 12, 2013)

B3fore I bought all my supps I was looking for raws but man I couldn't find anything that was that cheap so I just ended up going to gnc


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I do a combo of my own plus a pre-made formula.  I use ndure from true nutrition to get caffeine, beta alanine, creatine, green tea extract and citrulline malate and then I add an additional 10g of glutamine AKG, 5g creatine, 3g taurine, 10g leucine 4:1:1, 10g EAAs, take 7.5mg yohimbine hcl and chew a tums for calcium.
> 
> I used to do ephedrine as well but I decided to cut back on that for a little while.



Your kitchen counter probably looks like Tony Montana's desk after you're done mixing. haha


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I do a combo of my own plus a pre-made formula.  I use ndure from true nutrition to get caffeine, beta alanine, creatine, green tea extract and citrulline malate and then I add an additional 10g of glutamine AKG, 5g creatine, 3g taurine, 10g leucine 4:1:1, 10g EAAs, take 7.5mg yohimbine hcl and chew a tums for calcium.
> 
> I used to do ephedrine as well but I decided to cut back on that for a little while.



I like the 10g of glutamine going to have to start using this


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 12, 2013)

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> I like the 10g of glutamine going to have to start using this



I originally started using a large dose of glutamine for instestinal health, but when I upped it, I noticed my recovery got better, so I stuck with it.  

Here is why I buy the Glutamine AKG:

Liu, Y., R. Lange, et al. (2012). "Improved training tolerance by supplementation with alpha-Keto acids in untrained young adults: a randomized, double blind, placebo-controlled trial." Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition 9(1): 37.

BACKGROUND: Exercise causes a variety of physiological and metabolic changes that can in turn reduce exercise tolerance. One of the potential mechanisms responsible for fatigue is "exercise-induced hyperammonemia". Previous studies have shown that supplementation with amino acids can increase training tolerance. The alpha-keto acids are biochemical analogs of amino acids and can be converted to amino acids through transamination, thus reducing the cellular ammonia level. This double blind, placebo-controlled study was designed to investigate the effects of alpha-keto acid supplementation (KAS) on training tolerance, training effect, and stress-recovery state. 

METHODS: Thirty-three untrained young male adults underwent four weeks of training (5 sessions/week; 30 minutes running at the individual anaerobic threshold followed by 3 x 3 minute sprints/each session). Throughout the 4 weeks of training and one week of recovery, subjects took ***alpha-ketoglutarate*** (AKG group, 0.2 g/kg/d, n = 9), branched-chain keto acids (BCKA group, 0.2 g/kg/d, n = 12) or isocaloric placebo (control group, n = 12) daily. 

RESULTS: The 4th week training volume, maximum power output and muscle torque were higher in the AKG group (175 +/- 42 min, 412 +/- 49 Watts and 293 +/- 58 Newton meters, respectively, P<0.05) and the BCKA group (158 +/- 35, 390 +/- 29 and 273 +/- 47, P<0.05) than in the control group (92 +/- 70, 381 +/- 67 and 233 +/- 43). The general stress and emotional exhaustion as assessed by the rest-stress-questionnaire-sport after the 3rd week of training increased significantly in the control group (P<0.05), but not in the KAS groups. 

CONCLUSIONS: Under KAS, subjects could bear a higher training volume and reach a higher power output and peak muscle torque, accompanied by a better stress-recovery-state. Thus, KAS improves exercise tolerance and training effects along with a better stress-recovery state. Whether the improved training tolerance by KAS is associated with effects on ammonia homeostasis requires further observation.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually just use caffeine tabs with some ephedrine thrown in every now and then while "bulking." When cutting, I use caffeine/ephedrine and a topical Yohimbine solution called Yohimburn from AF.


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 21, 2013)

I make my own Pre/Intra/Post workout.  Before I workout I take down some caffeine powder, green tea extract and sometimes some dmaa as far as stimulants go. My Pre/Intra/Post is awesome and this is what it consists of:
Karboload
Glycerine
Peptopro
EAA's
L-Leucine
Glutamine AKG
Beta Alanine


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 26, 2013)

ya buddy


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 26, 2013)

I will say that much powder nice together tastes dreadful. But it ain't for taste right


----------

